# Topics > Projects >  Robotics in Concert, Yujin Robot Co., Ltd, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Contributors:

Yujin Robot Co., Ltd

Open Source Robotics Foundation, Inc.

Learning Agents Research Group

Smarty Lab

Future Robot Co., Ltd.

Robomation

Robot Planet

----------


## Airicist

roconised cafe @ roboworld 2014 

 Published on Nov 2, 2014




> Futuristic robot delivery cafe in collaboration of robosem, waiterbot, gocart, hue, galaxy pro, and TV!

----------


## Airicist

ROCON 2nd year demo at Cafe Dorothy 

 Published on Nov 7, 2014




> This video of our coffee ordering and delivery service highlights the technical development of the second year of the ROCON project.

----------

